# Gmx



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Has anyone gotten their hands on one yet? I ordered one last month and its still on B/O.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Shot next to one a couple of weekends ago, and had the opportunity to pick it up. 
The (red) paint job looks really nice, and the stabilizer area isn't as ugly as it is in pictures. Still pear shaped and "looks" wrong, but it wasn't so bad. 
Grip was pretty nice- I like the Ortho grip more than the stock one, but the stock wasn't half bad.
Didn't get a chance to shoot it, and since the limbs were so light (low 30's?) I won't draw conclusions from how that felt.
I'm sure you'll like it once it comes in. Me, I'm still waiting on my Inno. =)


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

What color did you order?


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

Be sure to post pictures/ video as soon as you get it. The depression of not being able to shoot my bow everyday is offset by seeing other's enjoy theirs.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

I ordered red. Maybe thats the most popular color and Lancaster is out of stock. Still almost 2 months on B/O is surprising.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Here's a pic of NHSarcher's new 27" GMX. WOW is all I can say to that target   



Cheers,
Pete


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

c3hammer said:


> Here's a pic of NHSarcher's new 27" GMX. WOW is all I can say to that target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Great looking bow. Better looking group. Is he going to be in Dubuque in January? If so, watch out.


----------



## Toxothise1440 (Nov 30, 2008)

If you are in Japan I don't think you can buy a Hoyt from Lancaster. I read something about a prohibition on their exporting there and Canada to EU countries?


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Toxothise1440 said:


> If you are in Japan I don't think you can buy a Hoyt from Lancaster. I read something about a prohibition on their exporting there and Canada to EU countries?


i thought that that was just Easton products?


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

What are the advanteges of a 27" handel?


----------



## 75913 (May 11, 2007)

I shot the GMX today with the new 990TXs and all I can say is DAMN! Its louder than My nexus/helix/eclipse but in a nice way. I am about to get one now once I've got my finances in check.

First thing I noticed about the 990TX is its much thicker than the 900CXs. As thick as some M1s I had lying around :darkbeer:


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

I think hoyt's next bow is better than the GMX :darkbeer:


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*I give up.*

I gave up on Lancaster/Hoyt. Probably not Lancasters fault but I'll stick with my Expert for awhile longer.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

comp1 said:


> What are the advanteges of a 27" handel?


You get more riser for the same money as someone buying a 25" one? 

Hoyt's new riser does look pretty nice. Even makes the Nexus and Helix look a bit outdated.


----------



## comp1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Progen said:


> You get more riser for the same money as someone buying a 25" one?
> 
> Hoyt's new riser does look pretty nice. Even makes the Nexus and Helix look a bit outdated.


I knew there was a massively intelligent reason behind the idea.


----------



## 75913 (May 11, 2007)

Correction on my previous post. The 990TXs aren't much thicker than the 900CXs, only a little bit thicker 

The new limbs seem faster though which is really nice. :shade:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I know the guy who designed the GMX fairly well and spent a fair amount of time talking to him at the ATA. He said those with the longer (30+ or so) draw lengths would benefit from the new limbs-

I also liked what he said about the new GMX-I will probably obtain one to test since I am very familiar with the nexus and the helix. I know several people who went back to the aerotech or the matrix after shooting the nexus or the helix. IT will be interesting to see what happens with this new bow but a couple long time Hoyt shooters (who never BS me on this sort of stuff) said they both like it the best of any hoyt handles-I have a Nexus from One (actually a student of his) and a Helix from the other because they went back to the earlier models so we shall see.


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Plain and simple, it's the best riser I've shot. OK - granted, I've just been shooting recurve for nearly two years, but it's my fourth riser, and before that I shot a 25" Elan, and tried both a 23" and 25" Xfactor. All risers were shot with the same limbs, and none tuned as consistently or felt as good as the same limbs with this GMX. 

Another nice note: I was constantly having to tighten down my stabilizer, back weight and sight with the other risers - this one is quiet, no vibration, and truly (have I mentioned this?) the most consistent tune I have had from any riser with these limbs. Absolutely excellent, plus it is super nice-looking so a pleasure to practice with :teeth:

PS - I work at a pro shop full time, and coach a pretty big JOAD program - so I've had a chance to "play with" - not seriously shoot - lots of other riser and limb combinations, including the Inno, etc. Granted, lots of archery is personal preference, so what I love someone else might not, BUT - the GMX, IMHO outshines everything I've tried yet. We've written lots of orders for them through our shop - every customer who has received theirs LOVES it.


----------



## jgettis (Nov 19, 2008)

Saw one in case at Hi-tech archery in Southern California but did not ask to see it as it was priced and I had my wife with me. Thought that If I touched it and she saw what it cost I might be dead before I could tell her that I was only looking. John


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

Got a chance to shoot mine today. I liked my nexus, but my daughter needed a new riser so she has been shooting that. Soooooo the GMX. Yep. Everything they say. Smooth, quiet, easy (good for me). Just point and shoot. Groups real well. I imagine it will improve as we bond, but I felt comfortable with it right away. Feels lively without being harsh. :shade:


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey Dave, what color did you get....Sorry, looks matter almost as much as functionality :wink:


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

I was in the Air Force for 10 years. I have been out for nearly 20. It has taken me this long to get over blue. I ordered fusion. :mg:


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

Hehehe a personal favorite :shade:. 

Thanks for your service.


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

I wonder why they made the GMX riser so soft/flexible? It wobbles like hell after release and feels soft. After trying GMX going back to Inno felt like heaven. I prefer Nexus over GMX and Inno over these two. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting first post OutPerformed. Particularly in light of these comments on another archery board, in response to someone's question about the Helix:

"I got a call today from my friend of nearly 30 years, 1988 Olympic Gold Medalist, Jay Barrs concerning a sight and other gear he was interested in. He asked how the GMX was selling and if I had shot it yet; I said yes, in the 27" length only and it was the "deadest" bow I've ever shot, but that I didn't care for the VERY long riser personally...maybe just too different for my tastes. He told me to shoot one in 25"....He'll be shooting one in Vegas and said that it's so much better than ANY bow that he's ever shot that he's shooting a LOT more and better with it than he has in years.

The Hoyt Helix has had "good" reviews from most target archers shooting it, however, many of the top archers around the world have preferred the Matrix or even Axis riser. Hoyt's newest riser, the GMX is based on Earl's exact geometry on his original 25" Gold Medalist Riser. The difference is in 26 years of improved materials, CAD Design of the ILF components & forge casting, then CNC machining the risers to precise tolerances. This makes the riser more accurately made, MUCH stiffer and vibration-free than the aged GM or ANY riser Hoyt has ever made, BUT with the forgiveness and shootablity that until the GMX has not been maximized. Prior to this, Hoyt/Easton has spent years tweaking and experimenting with the GM geometry to enhance either speed/performance or forgiveness/shootablity with mixed reviews. The GMX IS the real deal... My recommendation would be to buy a GMX over the Helix hands down...unless the Helix was picked up used for $300 or less.. 

This is Olympic Gold Medalist Simon Fairweather's comment: I like the grip much more than any of the other Hoyt bows previously – both the throat of the riser and the shape of the grip. I normally modify the grips, raising an edge down the left edge, however I might leave this one alone for now!"

The author of that had the handle of ROBKINPA. I'm guessing that might be Lancaster, PA. (smiley face goes here) Interesting that what you described as "...wobbles like hell after release and feels soft." RobK described as "...the "deadest" bow I've ever shot...".

Two Olympic Gold Medalists seem to dis-agree with you OutPerformed, but you are certainly entitled to your opinion.

Dave

PS: I don't have a GMX, don't even shoot a Hoyt of any kind. My risers are Italian. (smile again)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave T said:


> IThis makes the riser more accurately made, MUCH stiffer and vibration-free than the aged GM or ANY riser Hoyt has ever made,


Great citations, Dave.

I find them especially interesting. I usually associate stiffness with high frequency vibration, as with the aerotech, and the marketing companies have been trying to convince me that carbon is better at reducing vibration. But I've never seen hard numbers on any of these things, just subjective impressions. I wish bows had some sort of objective metric in their specs that described their vibration in a meaningful and useful way.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've always felt that hoyt risers were from the more flexible end of the scale, apart from aerotec and axis, obviously. So in my mind, being a stiff hoyt doesn't really place it in the same scale as some manufacturers "stiff" risers.

Now, IMO its just matter of preference if stiff or flexible riser is better, there's certainly been loads of good scores being shot with both. I prefer stiff, and most others that I know who shoot high poundages and/or long draw prefer them too. And if OutPerformed is who I think he is, he's not in the lowest end of poundage. And yes, I do appreciate his opinion :wink:


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

I'll jump in quickly. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the GMX! I transferred over from a Matrix.

The balance of the GMX is stunning. It sits in my hand and reacts exactly as I hope. No funky vibrations or wobbles. On the contrary, the reaction to the shot is ideal (for me). Dead is not the word I would use... on the contrary, it's like it's just an extension of my shot... my action. There is a smooth pop to the shot. 

And the grip... it's fantastic! My hand slides right into place. Into the bow. There is no "play" or adjustment.

I have always held the belief that any bow/limbs you put in my hand would shoot better than its operator (me)... I've just never been amazingly picky... some just feel better and seem to suit my style a little better... but with the GMX, I feel like I'm working together with the instrument instead of trying to control or conquer it. Don't know how else to explain it. 

Bottom line... with the GMX I can feel where the shots are going to go and what's happening. It's stable and forgiving (for me)... and after only a couple of months of playing with it... you would have to pry it out my hands.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

sundevilarchery said:


> I'll jump in quickly. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE the GMX! I transferred over from a Matrix.
> 
> The balance of the GMX is stunning. It sits in my hand and reacts exactly as I hope. No funky vibrations or wobbles. On the contrary, the reaction to the shot is ideal (for me). Dead is not the word I would use... on the contrary, it's like it's just an extension of my shot... my action. There is a smooth pop to the shot.
> 
> ...


Is it gold?


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

*GMX limbs*

Here is a stupid question. The GMX is described as having the Hoyt blessing
to adjust draw weight while the bow is strung. Can the 900CX limbs I currently own be used on the GMX handle riser?


----------



## Collins (Feb 18, 2005)

Blackfletch any ILF limb can be used in the GMX What they changed is the pitch on the limb bolts ,nothing fancy but it works 
SC


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

stodrette said:


> Is it gold?


Bright freaking yellow! :tongue: THANK YOU HOYT for that little perk.

And yes, to answer another question in this thread, I have been able to adjust the limbs with no problem while the bow is strung. Kind of cool actually.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

sundevilarchery said:


> Bright freaking yellow! :tongue: THANK YOU HOYT for that little perk.


Not only does the bow look good, Kari is shooting it quite well too! (smile)

Dave


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

OK you understood it a bit different than I thought about it.

What I meant about that wobbling was you can clearly see the riser flexing a lot after release, but the archers feels hardly any vibrations because the riser is acting so active.(going forward on release) It just felt soft on my hand after shooting Inno. I like the design but my choise would be Nexus(a bit stiffer, well balanced unlike Helix) if it were a Hoyt.

What I find interesting is that two leading brands are going opposite directions in design. W&W is going stiff risers and hoyt is going back to flexible.

Rick Mckinney was speaking about W&W TFS eliminating the "kick effect" of riser. They have also put the bridge forward to make it very rigid. GMX is opposite. It is kicking back to archers hand when limb pockets move forward during shot. It makes very active riser. 

Correct me if Im wrong on facts. Im no W&W or Hoyt lover, I just shoot what feels good and is in my limited understanding technically good.

Im sorry if my first post was offensive to someone. :embara:


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

OutPerformed said:


> OK you understood it a bit different than I thought about it.
> 
> What I meant about that wobbling was *you can clearly see the riser flexing a lot after release*,




Call me a skeptic, but I would need to see some film before I found that even remotely believable.


----------



## TGStan (Dec 30, 2008)

Seattlepop said:


> Call me a skeptic, but I would need to see some film before I found that even remotely believable.


Do a youtube search for high-speed archery footage. The Beiter stuff with Jay Barrs has an angle where you can clearly see the riser flexing significantly.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

TGStan said:


> Do a youtube search for high-speed archery footage. The Beiter stuff with Jay Barrs has an angle where you can clearly see the riser flexing significantly.


Does Barrs shoot a GMX? Do you have high speed film comparing the GMX to W&W products? The poster also claims that you can "clearly see" it which implies without high speed film. Bogus and prejudicial, sorry.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jay does shoot a GMX but the Beiter films were nearly 20 years ago with a magnesium GM.


----------



## TGStan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yep, but the point is - things that don't seem quite that 'felxy' are actually pretty flexy under extreme stress :darkbeer:

There is also some great footage on the Win&Win site as well.


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do you see that flexing so bad thing? It is a normal behaviour of riser and its not that GMX is "worst". There are some good yet much weaker risers like W&W Winact & Xpert NX.

Riser flexing can easily be demonstrated. First, take doinker off your main stabilizer. Hit your lower or upper limb on the string side with your handpalm quite hard. Now you can see riser flexing on low frequency.:wink: And yes there is huge difference between Helix and GMX.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i am assuming here that any flexing of the riser is upon or after release....NOT while the bow is being drawn....is this a correct assumption??..i actually saw a homemade wooden riser fitted with again? homemade limbs made of spring steel that actually flexed while it was being pulled back....it was a low poundage bow( maybe 20 lbs) made by a father for his kids entering a competition and pulling only about 22"...


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

If it flexes after being released, then it would flex when being drawn because the same or less energy would be applied to the riser during the shot as during draw... therefore if enough energy/force is bending the riser during the shot, then there would have to be enough energy/force during draw that would bend the riser. 

The riser is bending during draw, straightening out and/or bending forward and sideways during and after the shot, as well as oscillating after the shot.

But even on high speed film it would be hard to see the riser bend during the drawing phase.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

2222 said:


> But even on high speed film it would be hard to see the riser bend during the drawing phase.


Well, actually it would be even harder


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Warbow said:


> Well, actually it would be even harder


Haha, yes it would be. But in high speed video you can make a reference mark on your monitor and watch the riser during the drawing cycle to see very small changes. Using the naked eye doesn't offer that option. At least not yet. :wink:


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

sundevilarchery said:


> And yes, to answer another question in this thread, I have been able to adjust the limbs with no problem while the bow is strung. Kind of cool actually.


Is that somthing that you can't do with other Hoyts? My W&W Expert manual says that it's ok but that once you have adjusted the tiller to your liking you should re-tighten the locking bolts with the bow unstrung.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave T said:


> Two Olympic Gold Medalists seem to dis-agree with you OutPerformed, but you are certainly entitled to your opinion.
> 
> Dave
> 
> PS: I don't have a GMX, don't even shoot a Hoyt of any kind. My risers are Italian. (smile again)


Hmm...I wonder if you can use the GMX for barebow :wink:

I must say that all these good words about the GMX are fascinating, and given all the hype over carbon risers I'm surprised to hear such high praise for an all aluminum riser, a riser I'd also assume is more durable than an all carbon riser.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

2222 said:


> Haha, yes it would be. But in high speed video you can make a reference mark on your monitor and watch the riser during the drawing cycle to see very small changes. Using the naked eye doesn't offer that option. At least not yet. :wink:


......i actually saw those wooden risers flex during the draw with my naked eye.....i realize this riser isn't even close to the aluminum risers being referred to here but it was still surprising to see....the guy built his bows for his 8 and 10 year old sons out of wood and spring steel...the spring steel limbs had a long hole in the middle and looked like those rolan innovation beginner limbs...i think they were only pulling 20# or less and shooting from 10 and 15m.....PS...his sons won first place in their age brackets!!!


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

well if you want to see flex with your naked eye, simply take a thin piece of non elastic string and tape it to the inside of your bow (the side facing you) when you shoot, one and at the top lim pocket and one at the bottom, and then draw the bow and the amount of slack you get in the string is about the same as the flex in the bow during the drawing face, and i can tell you that that is nothing compared to what your bow will experience during release of the string.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jimmy Sweden said:


> well if you want to see flex with your naked eye, simply take a thin piece of non elastic string and tape it to the inside of your bow (the side facing you) when you shoot, one and at the top lim pocket and one at the bottom, and then draw the bow and the amount of slack you get in the string is about the same as the flex in the bow during the drawing face, and i can tell you that that is nothing compared to what your bow will experience during release of the string.


That's a great idea, I'll try that with my riser tonight.

You could use clear tape and a white piece of fast flight or string that will not stretch. Pull tight and tape top and bottom on back of riser in a way that if you pull the string it will slide underneath the tape. Mark the tape and string position top and bottom. Go to full draw and note the slack if present, then shoot and see if the riser flexing forward pulls the strand of string past the marks made on tape and string.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Jimmy Sweden said:


> well if you want to see flex with your naked eye, simply take a thin piece of non elastic string and tape it to the inside of your bow (the side facing you) when you shoot, one and at the top lim pocket and one at the bottom, and then draw the bow and the amount of slack you get in the string is about the same as the flex in the bow during the drawing face, and i can tell you that that is nothing compared to what your bow will experience during release of the string.


Great idea. I just ran a piece of Scotch tape from one pocket to the other on my Matrix, pulled to 43# and had zero slack in the tape.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

I just did the same on a Samick Ultra Agulla pulling to at least 45# and if it did flex any, it wasn't detectable.


----------



## Aryzel (Feb 24, 2009)

Any able to give a comparison of the GMX compared to the W&W NX, am using the NX atm and its ok but thinking of changing to the GMX (largely for looks I'll be honest with myself), just wondering how different do they feel. Haven't got a chance to go up to a shop yet to try one.


----------



## Aryzel (Feb 24, 2009)

also anyone compare 990 TX limbs with WinEX limbs?


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i shot the 990s in vegas and i like my winexes better. but about the flexing thing. every riser flexes when shot, it just depends on how u like it. my inno flexes on my highspeeds but its the same everytime and ive shot my best scores so far with it.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Just got mine this last Wens. Set it up shooting 36# Carbon 300 limbs with my nano's and I must say it is a sweet shooter.

Definately has more punch than the Helix I used to shoot.
And is lighter weight. Balances well and the positioning of the Stabilizer bushing adds and extra inch onto the feel of my main rod.

I love the poundage adjustment without un-stringing the bow. Tunes pretty easy so far, still have to take it outside to double check. Right now at 20 yrds it will hold as good a group as I can. (which ain't saying much but then again...)

One feature that I wasn't very keen on at first, and really wasn't much of a reason for me to buy the bow, that I now love is the laterally shifting grip.
Talk about a difference... This is one sweet idea and it really does help to push that grip and bow into YOUR hand better. BTW I am giving up on my Jager grip cause the GMX grip feels so good. I also had some problems with getting my Jager grip from my helix to fit well onto the GMX set up. Could just have been me, or it could be the changes in the grip..Hoyt catalog says it is universal with all of Hoyt's recurve bow grips, so I dunno.

Ultimately Hoyt has out done themselves here imo. Built one heck of a good riser. And Candy Apple Red is beautiful. No, I MEAN NOT A SINGLE, picture does it justice. One you have to see in person to appreciate.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have no doubt that hoyt builds excellent risers....it is their latest high end limbs that have been iffy.....JMHO..


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

*no doubt*

Your preaching to the converted about those limbs. I posted my problems with them this month already. everything from twisted to just straight up broken...needless to say thats why I bought some again 
I work for a Hoyt Dealer...the price was good.
Ulitmately the limbs are pretty good I think, but if you look at what your paying for them compared to W&W they are cheaper...reason for that... In archery as in anything you pay for what you get. imo. I think Hoyt is trying to follow W&W's designs, but when you don't have the R&D they do invested in recurve, you have a long development time. Which usually results in more than a few bad apples (no hoyt pun intended). I hope that they reseat themselves at the top of limb design again one day, cause in compound limbs they are definately the king...


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

Its weird Border seems to be ahead of the major companies in limb design though its fairly small company. Apecs limbs curve is more similar to Border design...


----------



## Toxothise1440 (Nov 30, 2008)

Those are interesting things people are saying about about limbs. 

I was at a tournament recently where Mr. Beiter had a booth up. He was telling people very interesting things about the Hoyt limbs in general compared to the Korean limbs in general. He said the Hoyts were the only ones he tested that had proper alignment through the full pulling range. I thought that was a little shocking!


----------



## John K (Dec 13, 2004)

I was talking recently with a Hoyt-sponsored recurve archer who told me the same thing about Mr Beiter's tests. We then tested my Border limbs with the new tool from Beiter for checking alignment when the bow is drawn, and unsurprisingly the limbs were aligned just as they were at bracing height.


----------



## OutPerformed (Jan 20, 2009)

That is where you need perfect riser...carbon riser(inno) is not likely to be one or you have been lucky.


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*i own one*

i received mine two weeks ago its in red ember and is so much better than the pictures make it look shoots like a dream barely vibrates. I shoot it with a 900cx limb and the combination is excelent i have also been able to borrow a pair of g3 limbs and although a nice limb the 900 it a better choice it just feels lighter at the same draw weight with those 900s. my only bad thing to say about the gmx is if you prefer i light riser then this might not be the one for you its a bit on the beefy side i personally love the feel and the sound and as for the grip its the most comfortable i have ever felt feels alot more natural.


----------

